# Pic's of my 500G



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Here are a few quick shot's i got of the 500G tank i have at my shop. Still working on getting better lighting for it so i can start adding corals to it.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

now that is awesome


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Tank....what are the dimensions of the tank??


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice setup!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome saltwater setup


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

wow thats all I can saw wow...thanks.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

how many corals do you have in there?


----------

